# my first post - afghan



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is working - but here goes!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Great job (both on the afghan and the postin)! I love how colorful it is.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

llc said:


> I'm not sure if this is working - but here goes!


Beautiful...love the colours.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Did I say Wow!?

If this is your beginner's work you're going to be a designer for pay soon!!


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Love it! Awesome work


----------



## SnowCountess (Jun 6, 2014)

Great colors! Love the updated granny square pattern.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

One of the most beautiful Granny Afghans I have ever seen. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love all the pretty colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It Worked.

What a lovely rainbow of colors. Great job posting photos and with your afghan. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up:

I usually don't like granny squares but I love, love, love this. That should tell you something GREAT!!! :wink:


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

llc said:


> I'm not sure if this is working - but here goes!


It posted beautifully, and your Afghan is scrumptious looking. Did you plan the colors out this way? Or did you use leftover yarns?

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Great work. Love it. Very colorful too.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Your afghan is absolutely wonderful! One of the nicest I have seen. I love that it is so rich in colour.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Great work; love the colors!


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

I bought a few of the colors but by far the majority of it was done with scraps.


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

llc said:


> I bought a few of the colors but by far the majority of it was done with scraps.


Wow...your color combinations are perfect! Again, it's scrumptious looking


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, love love all the colors :thumbup:


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Great work! Love the colors.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Colors are gorgeous! Pattern is lovely! Love it! Great job :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

That's truly gorgeous--and a whole lot of joining going on!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

One of the best that I have seen...great job!!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How gorgeous!!! Love your work!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is beautiful. So cheerful!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful afghan! :thumbup:


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Love the color


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! Great job of combining colors.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful. Love the colors and the granny squares.... great job!!!!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

I love the good 'ol granny type. Your's is just great. Happy colors!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Awesome! Very colorful and pretty.


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Love the afghan :thumbup: Beautiful work and colors!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful afghan,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Love it, love the colours, love the style, you should be proud

Di


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for posting this beautiful piece of work.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I meant to ask how you did it, did you make the little squares first, then the larger, then join together and crochet all around?

Di


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Very pretty! I love all the colors.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Well done for your posting... I have not achieved doing that yet. Your quilt is beautiful and lovely colours.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful, love all the bright colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

Love it! I really like the color combinations.


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

So nice!!!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Charlotte80 said:


> One of the most beautiful Granny Afghans I have ever seen. Thank you for sharing.


Beautiful and I love the colors :lol:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love this.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous vibrant colours, beautiful work


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful! Check out attic24.typepad.com. I think you will love her use of color in crochet.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## workwidow (Feb 11, 2012)

Love it, well done, and the colours are beautiful.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

I love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margaret_hardman (Nov 5, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful work! Beautiful colors!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

What a lovely combination of rainbow colors!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice and great choice of colors. Love it.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

llc said:


> I'm not sure if this is working - but here goes!


Beautiful afghan!! I love all of the colors in your afghan...so vibrant.  :thumbup:


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is one of the best granny square pieces I've seen. Love the color combo and how you've put 4 small units into the larger square.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful, love the colours.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

It's beautiful, glad you were able to post picture. Love the design!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

What a beautiful floral garden!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

wow!!!!!!!!!!! your afghan is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lovely colors! What a beautiful afghan!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very beautiful. Great job!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful afghan


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a wonderful piece of work. Keep us posted.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That is so gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: I love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Love your bright color choices.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

How bright and cheery!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Just beautiful!! I wish you could teach me how to make it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous work! Looking forward to seeing more of your lovely work!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

You did a beautiful job; I love the colors


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow! I love it


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Boy! Do I like this one! So cheery and colorful. Can you make it big enough to cover the whole world right now since it seems we all need goodness all over the globe? Thanks for sharing your delightful work. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Great job. Love it!


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Llc your afghan is FABULOUS! You make me want to learn crochet.
I do not usually like granny squares but yours is stunning and so very different to any one I have seen. :thumbup:


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous...love love granny squares..they are as old as the grapevine is in aerobics...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous&#128158;


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

So cute. Great job on that.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

what patience you have! beautiful job


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

love the colors and pattern :thumbup:


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I love it--its like having your own flower garden! Great work!


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

How colourful!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love all the colors and the pattern!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Like it , like it, like it! Very nice.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What a beautiful pop of color - well done!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Love it. Keep crocheting and posting!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Jaw-dropping! I scrolled thru and didn't see that anyone requested the pattern - so I need to ask, is this your own design or did you follow a pattern for putting together squares into squares, into loveliness? The colors chosen are quite PERFECT together. Great job, be proud!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes. I originally was going to make all little squares, but got tired of that pretty early on! So I decided to join the little squares that I had already made into bigger squares, then I crocheted around those to make the squares even bigger. (Less to join!)


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

I love the vibrant colors.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job! That looks like a lot of work.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What a great adaptation of the traditional pattern!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

What a wonder! Eye-candy. Such a delight to see. The colours are perfect together. And the bonus?? It looks cozy and warm and soft and drape-y. I'd like a hug from it!!!!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh! Thanks for the response/input - your "inner" artist certainly shone through when assembling the many tiny squares into larger ones. Again, my compliments!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a lovely afghan! I love the bright colors and the granny square pattern! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous afghan! Love the color combinations!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Really beautiful!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Well done on the photo upload and the afghan!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very Pretty!
Welcome to KP


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! You should give lessons on joining.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## PattyDee (May 9, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lovely colors.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautifully colorful, fun and it just makes me happy to look at, not to mention (but I will), how wonderful to be wrapped up in it - Thank you for making and sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. So Western looking. Great job with the color combinations. Wish I had your eye for colors. If you are a beginner, Wow, what you will do as experienced!!!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful afghan ! I love the colours that you used !


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the colors and the arrangement.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Love the colors. Wonderful job.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful! Very pretty colors.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

How unique! Love this - colorful and so beautifully worked. Way to go!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the colors and the way you made the squares!


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Everything worked! Gorgeous color scheme!

Lindsay


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

love it! great job!!! love grannies!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

An unusual granny, and beautifully cheery-looking.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

You are off to a great start!!!! Love those Granny Squares.
Very pretty


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Love this!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

What a happy blanket! you did good


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Love the colors


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love the way you've grouped the granny squares. That's beautiful. They're all so different - people will stop to look at each one. You must be very pleased.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful..


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

What beautiful bright colors! Give yourself a pat on the back for this one!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! Love it!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great Ghan ! I know those are quite abit of work!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am not normally a fan of granny squares, but your afghan is absolutely gorgeous. Gives a whole new meaning to granny squares. You did a beautiful job. I would never guess it is your first one.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Very pretty - nice colors.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very lovely! So bright, cheerful and colorful!! I love it!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful! And I love the colors.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I tell ya... you are some colorist!!!
The workmanship alone is outstanding and your colors are just yummy... so harmonious... thank you!!


----------



## CatC (Apr 13, 2014)

What a beautiful job. I really envy all of you out there that can crochet. I can't get the tension right. I have tried - made 10 granny squares and they were all different sizes. Think I'll stick to knitting.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I like it! Not your usual granny square pattern.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

The afghan is beautiful. Love the colors. Welcome


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

CatC said:


> What a beautiful job. I really envy all of you out there that can crochet. I can't get the tension right. I have tried - made 10 granny squares and they were all different sizes. Think I'll stick to knitting.


Don't give up. Why don't you try crochet dish cloths or a crochet scarf. That way you don't have to have squares that are uniform in size. Practice makes perfect. I am sure you can get it if you keep at it. I learned to knit when I was 12 and decided in my late twenties that I wanted to learn to crochet. A neighbor taught me by having me make an open front shell stitch vest. Now I knit and crochet equally well. I am 71 years old. There are so many knitted items that can be enhanced by crochet like a crochet edging. I knit the Whitney headbands that require a large crochet flower. I would not be able to embellishment it with the flower if I did not crochet. Please keep trying and I am sure your tension will improve with time and practice.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh, that is really nice! I love all the colors and the 4 squares making a larger square pattern. Great job!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

I love all the colors you used, it is beautiful!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is just a beautiful granny afghan. You color choices are just perfect and your work is wonderful.


----------



## Betilda63 (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful, so colorful, great job. I did one graany sauare in my life and decide that I would rather Knit!


----------



## Betilda63 (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful, so colorful, great job. I did one graany sauare in my life and decide that I would rather Knit!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very pretty and lovely colours!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! love it.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful colors, beautiful afghan!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow love the colors


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. It looks like a flower garden. Lovely!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

ohhhhhh BE STILL MY HEART!!!!!!!I love---love----love that !!!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sumacsew said:


> Beautiful!!!!!


I agree....gorgeous coloring....


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Why would you think that it's lovely well done you ...I'm still trying to master the art of crochet...and sad to say I'm losing ha ha


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh wow !! I love it !! The colors are just wonderful & I really do love the spin you put on the design of the grannys. It certainly is a fresh piece of work from an old tried & true pattern/design. Well done.


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

First great posting the blanket. Second, that is fantastic. I love granny square blankets. Yours Is right on the top of the best. I will even go as far to say the best. Colors and design, work of true talent.


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

Very pretty! Love the colors!


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Really pretty and beautiful colors. 

Urmila Jha


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Oh, such pretty colors, and I love you take on an old classic. So cheery! Love it.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful. I love granny squares.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

It works for me! Gorgeous!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful&#128158;


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! The colours are fantastic!


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

I love your Springer! We had one when our kids were young - she was the best dog! Koko.


----------



## Dolores Jensen (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the colors. This gives me another incentive to
learn to crochet - I am gonna learn this time. Dolores


----------



## KPbraz (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. My hands are hurting and I cannot crochet for long times, but have bags of small squares already made that I can sew together to make larger squares. I never thought of doing this! I can crochet for short times and can do the outer rings.

Here's my latest one.


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Yes - the small squares can become teidous!!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful. So pretty.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

I keep coming back to see this afghan and it brings a smile each time...Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty and a lot of work.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

grandmothercarolyn said:


> Oh! Thanks for the response/input - your "inner" artist certainly shone through when assembling the many tiny squares into larger ones. Again, my compliments!
> Grandmother Carolyn


Amen :thumbup:


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Your afghan is beautiful - love the colours.


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## IB Soul Searcher (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow, absolutely beautiful & colorful. This is your first afghan - you're kidding right? Your first post I can believe. What will you do being a professional! Ever consider selling your work? A nice $. 

Thanks for sharing. 
Deana


----------



## IB Soul Searcher (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow, absolutely beautiful & colorful. This is your first afghan - you're kidding right? Your first post I can believe. What will you do being a professional! Ever consider selling your work? A nice $. 

Thanks for sharing. 
Deana


----------



## IB Soul Searcher (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow, absolutely beautiful & colorful. This is your first afghan - you're kidding right? Your first post I can believe. What will you do being a professional! Ever consider selling your work? A nice $. 

Thanks for sharing. 
Deana


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

:-D :thumbup:


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

It's so colorful!! You did a fantastic job!!


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your gracious remarks!!


----------



## Betilda63 (Aug 9, 2014)

Stitchintwin, you look like Delta Burke, very pretty!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Gorgeous, so full of beautiful colors!


----------



## Myrlin (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow! This is just stunning. You do great work.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

What beautiful colors! Great job!


----------



## jet-carr (Nov 22, 2017)

beautiful and inspirational. how are the small squares sewn together? jeanette


----------



## joykraw (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi is there a pattern for this ? For the granny square? It is so fun to look at I would like to make one for the new baby in the family!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## MonicaLee (Mar 19, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Beautiful! Check out attic24.typepad.com. I think you will love her use of color in crochet.


I just went to attic24.typepad.com - and couldn't find what was referring to this thread - my first post - afghan.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

joykraw said:


> Hi is there a pattern for this ? For the granny square? It is so fun to look at I would like to make one for the new baby in the family!


Good idea for a baby! You might even make add-on squares to attach for each birthday, etc.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations 
What a beautiful blanket


----------



## MarciaGeorge (Jan 12, 2019)

Where is the pattern???


----------

